
Utrecht restores historic canal made into motorway in 1970s - oldertimer
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/sep/14/utrecht-restores-historic-canal-made-into-motorway-in-1970s
======
maartenh
The swimming club that I'm a member of organized a tour last Sunday in which
they swam around the Singel (which is Dutch for a round canal encircling a
city).

With 5.8km it was quite a swim for the attendants.

EDIT: Translated Wikipedia page of 'Singel':
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=auto&tl=en&u=h...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fnl.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FSingel_\(gracht\))

